# Realtek HD Audio Output?



## Spectating (Sep 24, 2008)

I seem to have the weirdest problem happening. My Realtek sound card works perfectly with Winamp and other programs. However, when systems sounds, or web browser audio is played, the sound is extremely low; compared to Winamp and other programs.

I'm currently running on 5.1 surround sound, where all speakers/sub work for Winamp and other programs. With system sounds and web browsers, only the front two speakers work, and the volume is really low.

What seems to be the problem here?

-Johnny


----------



## blenders (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the exact same problem. All speakers have regular output except when using web browsers (firefox, IE, Opera) then only the front speakers output. System is set to 7.1 sound (tried all other settings as well and they do not fix the problem)


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Try some of the suggestions in this post. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/solved-no-sound-on-web-pages-111812.html

Specifically the system restore to a point before this was happening and post #17 if that is not possible or doesn't work.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## blenders (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, unfortunately its been long enough that I cant system restore to when this started happening. I tried what was reccomended in post 17 and that did not work. That post appears to be about having no audio in web pages. I do have audio but only from 2 of my 7 speakers from web content.


----------



## Spectating (Sep 24, 2008)

What I've done to resolve this issue was to use the main audio input. Instead of having 3 separate wires to the computer, I wired them to a hub and directly into the audio input.

-Johnny


----------



## blenders (Mar 22, 2009)

Im confused, we are talking about audio output here, and if you mean you ran everything into one output that means you are only getting stereo vs surround sound. This is undesirable and definitely not a fix.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, did some fiddling around with my system. I have Realtek onboard audio with Logitech x-620 speakers hooked up.

So I listened to a youtube video, a flash file with music on it and a song preview from Walmart.com and they all play thru my front speakers (no sound thru my rear). If I go into Realtek audio manager and enable any kind of Environment preset (on the Sound Effects tab) it will give my sound out of my rear speakers. I have a generic preset that sounds the best when I listen to music from Winamp or a DVD.

Hopefully you have this option set to None and changing it fixes the problem.

Searching online, as I am sure you know, doesn't produce a lot of info on this subject.

Pauldo


----------



## blenders (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW, you sir are my new favorite person. Changed environment from none to generic and POOF I get sound out of all 6 speakers now. Many thanks


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great to hear! :laugh:

Pauldo


----------



## blenders (Mar 22, 2009)

Another thing I've noticed. I went through all of the environment settings. Its only the ones with reverb that utilize the other speakers. This makes things not sound so great so for regular apps (winamp, wmp) its best to go back to <none> then when listening to something in firefox put it back on generic.


----------



## selkor (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

I have exact same problem and changing environment did help but the problem is that only few work and they echo and its really annoying to listen to that kind of sound. So any other solutions?


----------

